# need to fill out tax return?????



## dianeent (Feb 18, 2011)

I would be really grateful if someone could advice me on this one! My son is 18 and has just returned from Oz from a working holiday visa. he was working for 6 weeks only to fund his travels - he total income was around $2500 and tax was deducted at source. he was under the impression that he could claim some tax back but after looking online that doesnt seem to be the case and it seems that he may have to fill out a tax return. OK so how vital is it that he fills one out and what are the consequences of not doing it? he left work without notice so may not get the group certificate that i have been reading about. he of course being 18 is not at all worried but i am a bit concerned that there may be problems down the line if he doesnt do anything. 
many thanks for any advice!


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It'll probably depend on how much in way of tax installments was deducted and whether the employer has accounted for it in detail with their own tax return and a taxable income of $2500 is not gigantic and the ATO will always have bigger fish to fry but to keep his nose completely clean, he ought to at least request a Group Certificate, they not usually issued by employers until the end of a financial year and if he has just returned after a full 12 months, it could be his employment was last financial year was it?
If the employer does not come forth, if he has some details by way of pay slips or recorded same of tax withheld even if it is a good estimate, he ought to get a tax return in for if the employer refuses to provide a group certificate, it may even be that the taxation withheld is being pocketed and all the more reason to notify the taxation department for the employer then becomes one of those bigger fish and rightly so.

So have him write down now all he can remember re dates, pay, tax witheheld and employer details to submit what can be submitted.


----------

